# Cavalier's Weepy Eyes



## robertscott (Dec 9, 2012)

Hi all,

My puppy has always had weepy eyes, we didn't think it was a big deal and just give them a wipe every now and then.

Lately it seems like they are running a little more than usual, and the fluid has a smell now which it didn't use to have.

Is this anything to worry about, or am I just being the typical, worrying, first-time parent?

She doesn't seem like she's in any discomfort or anything, but when it's something as sensitive as eyes I'd rather be safe than sorry.

Thanks
Bob


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

robertscott said:


> Hi all,
> 
> My puppy has always had weepy eyes, we didn't think it was a big deal and just give them a wipe every now and then.
> 
> ...


If it now has a smell then I would suspect there is some sort of infection in all honesty.

Problems or blockages of the tear ducts can mean that the tears dont drain properly and run down the face instead, ive just had a check on CKCs what eye problems they can have and they can suffer from something called dry eye where the eyes dont produce enough tears that leads to eye infections and possible uceration as debris and bacteria can build up and they can also suffer from Tear gland problems and malfunction of the tear ducts themselves so he should be checked out by a vet.


----------



## robertscott (Dec 9, 2012)

Sled dog hotel said:


> If it now has a smell then I would suspect there is some sort of infection in all honesty.
> 
> Problems or blockages of the tear ducts can mean that the tears dont drain properly and run down the face instead, ive just had a check on CKCs what eye problems they can have and they can suffer from something called dry eye where the eyes dont produce enough tears that leads to eye infections and possible uceration as debris and bacteria can build up and they can also suffer from Tear gland problems and malfunction of the tear ducts themselves so he should be checked out by a vet.


dang, vets cost a fortune but you've confirmed what I suspected. She's always had the weepy eyes but the smell is new so I guess I better get her checked out.

Thanks very much for the help.


----------



## rose (Apr 29, 2009)

If she is a pup they often have tears due to teething, and if you get the tears on your fingers it does have a smell but the fluid is just tears. With dry eye the discharge is thick and gunky and dries in gluey lumps.


----------



## robertscott (Dec 9, 2012)

rose said:


> If she is a pup they often have tears due to teething, and if you get the tears on your fingers it does have a smell but the fluid is just tears. With dry eye the discharge is thick and gunky and dries in gluey lumps.


that's interesting, there's not too much goo, just the occasional bit.

The smell isn't anything heinous, just kinda like wet dog, but it definitely didn't used to smell.

It's not so much the character of the smell, just that it's new...


----------



## rose (Apr 29, 2009)

On white dogs the tears stain red when it comes into contact with bacteria and that's what makes it smell a bit. I had a tri coloured cav that had runny eyes and I hated it. I paid for her to have her tear ducts unblocked but It made no difference. By about 8 months her teeth were all through and the runny eyes stopped as well.


----------



## robertscott (Dec 9, 2012)

rose said:


> On white dogs the tears stain red when it comes into contact with bacteria and that's what makes it smell a bit. I had a tri coloured cav that had runny eyes and I hated it. I paid for her to have her tear ducts unblocked but It made no difference. By about 8 months her teeth were all through and the runny eyes stopped as well.


ah ok, that changes things slightly. The tears are definitely not any colour. I feel a bit better about it all now.

Thank you for the help Rose and SDH.


----------

